# Ferts



## Blitzcraze (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm redoing my aquascape
Narrow leaf fern
Needle leaf fern
Java fern
Taiwan moss
rotala rotundafolia, 
crypt sp tropica
riccia
anubius
sagitarria sabulata

I will have co2 but will comprehensive be enough to dose? Or should I use something different ?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

What do you mean by comprehensive?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Its the wrong section if ur looking for advice, but a mod can move if it is so  I think he means flourish?
http://www.seachem.com/Products/product_pages/Flourish.html


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

I think he's looking for these plants or similarly hardy plants


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Hopefully he clears it out tomorrow.

If ur looking for narrow leaf java, I have it. Check my thread

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31233


----------



## Blitzcraze (Dec 16, 2011)

No I have a tank which I will be adding these plants the ones I listed 
I use flourish comprehensive and excel right now but I will be adding a co2 system so I won't use excel and I was wondering if I should continue using the flourish comprehensive or should I use some other type of nourishment


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Ah, I see. Thread moved to the plant & cultivation section.

As for excel and comprehensive (I never use the second one). You can still use both even after you started CO2 injection. Excel isn't really some kind of magic liquid CO2. It's just a fert alternative that works as if a bit of CO2 was added to the tank. It's popularly used for pico and namo tanks. But in reality, it's not even close to being CO2 injection. So you can still add both with no issue.
The bigger question is, do you have a regiment to go on or is this a dose when ever you fell like it kind of thing?
There is EI (a very popular North America dosing regiment) or Amano's method and several other type of dosing regiment (Diana Walstead, PMDD, PPS-Pro). It's much easier to adopt one of these methods as it's easier to spot the problem (algea) should/when they arise.
But regardless of the method you choose, every one of these methods conforms with the fact that inorder for a plant to process photosynthesis, it requires all of the necessary ingredients to grow. If you fall short of one of these ingredients, the plant simply stop until it can get more.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

This is not meant in a rude way but as a genuine piece of advice - do some research on the requirements of plants & what each of those do & how they relate to each other, this will arm you with the basic tools to be successful in the planted tank hobby despite what type of system you choose to use.
One site that is pretty good at laying it out is rexgrigg.com, there is also an e-book by Greg Watson(Get Greg Watson's Guide to Dosing Strategies for Aquarium Plants) for a nominal fee of approx 5.00 that covers most of the different styles of dosing, it`s nothing news breaking in it, as all of it is on line for free but it puts it all into perspective & easy reference which makes it a excellent primer, these are a couple among others out there.
Regards.


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

Here's the "dummies" version.... I use comprehensive and do okay(have most of the plants listed). You don't have a lot of heavy rootfeeders there but also would be curious about your substrate. There's more to plants than just the ferts. I'm a technological idiot so I shy away from dosing, ei and any other of those methods I can't figure out. And I grow a LOT of plants and little or no algae....


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

fishclubgirl said:


> Here's the "dummies" version.... I use comprehensive and do okay(have most of the plants listed). You don't have a lot of heavy rootfeeders there but also would be curious about your substrate. There's more to plants than just the ferts. I'm a technological idiot so I shy away from dosing, ei and any other of those methods I can't figure out. And I grow a LOT of plants and little or no algae....


Wow, then you are gifted with a green thumb. Some thing not a lot of people don't have. Mine is a black thumb and has algae growing on it . I have to cheat to get an algae free tank.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## mkblitz (Oct 12, 2011)

I am also blackthumbed, and thus need step by step instructions


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Wow, then you are gifted with a green thumb. Some thing not a lot of people don't have. Mine is a black thumb and has algae growing on it . I have to cheat to get an algae free tank.


Gifted indeed, the plant whisperer.


----------

